# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Noopept ( N-phenylacetyl-L-prolylglycine ethyl ester) for Dream Recall / Lucidity

## dankoni

Anyone interested in supplements to increase dream recall and your chances of becoming lucid should definitely check out Noopept.

Wiki: Noopept - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Site I purchased Noopept: _<Link removed>_

I have tried nearly every supplement related to lucid dreaming: B-vitamins, DMAE, Huperzine A, Silene capensis, Valerian, Synaptolepis kirkii, nicotine, Calea zacatechichi, Piracetam, etc. Hell... I've even tried micro and low doses of Psilocybe cubensis mushrooms. Nothing I have tried in the past works as well and and as reliably, without any other supplement, as Noopept. Granted, I still take B-vitamins during the day, but they do practically nothing for my dream recall in comparison to Noopept. Two great benefits to Noopept are that the daily dosage is tiny and it doesn't need to be taken in combination with choline. In contrast to many others, choline seems to decrease my dream recall, so piracetam + choline isn't really an option.

Another great aspect of Noopept is that it doesn't seem to affect the content of my dreams... just my dream recall. In the past, when I have taken, say, DMAE, B6, Huperzine A, and put a nicotine patch on my back, my dream recall increases, but the dreams become severely altered in content as compared to my normal dreams. Noopept doesn't present this issue. Also, it increases my dream recall far beyond any other substance, or combination of substances, I have tried.

tl;dr - If you're interested in supplements for dream recall and lucidity, take a look at Noopept.


Message to the mods: I have no affiliation with the source posted above, I just know there are many sources available and quality can vary, so I thought people might like an endorsed source. If posting sources is a no-no here (can you tell I frequent sites like Bluelight and Shroomery? =P), then please take out my link. Thank you!

----------


## Wolfie893

funny, that's the exact opposite of what Yuschak says Piracetam does to LDs

----------


## dankoni

> funny, that's the exact opposite of what Yuschak says Piracetam does to LDs



I didn't like the effect piracetam had on my dreams either. Also, it tended to give me headaches and the choline one needs to take with it seemed to destroy my dream recall.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

I put in a order for some Neuro Pept - Noopept from Smart Drugs for Thought and am looking forward to trying it as a lucid dream catalyst. I've been using L-theanine and piracetam for some time now to help invoke lucid dreaming so I can't wait to see how effective the purported strongest racetam derivative. 

How much were you taking to help increase the odds of having a lucid dream with using Noopept.

----------


## dankoni

> How much were you taking to help increase the odds of having a lucid dream with using Noopept.



I usually take 25mg twice a day, but not typically at night. Although, I have noticed a better effect on dreaming when I take it a few hours before bed.

You save a great deal of money buying pure powder, but it makes consistent dosing a bit of a challenge. I made a tincture using Everclear, as I read it's fairly stable in alcohol. I couldn't take the burn dosing sublingually, so I usually put 6 drops in an empty 00 capsule and swallow it.

Untitled-1.jpg

----------


## Shadow12ogue

What is the tinctures ratio for alcohol to noopept? I haven't tried to use noopept sublingually with alcohol yet. I have some vodka so I wouldn't mind trying it over the weekend and see how it pans out compared to taking as a capsule for me.

----------


## dankoni

> What is the tinctures ratio for alcohol to noopept? I haven't tried to use noopept sublingually with alcohol yet. I have some vodka so I wouldn't mind trying it over the weekend and see how it pans out compared to taking as a capsule for me.



If you only have vodka, I'd recommend just putting single doses under your tongue with a few drops of vodka. For tinctures, I would try to get the highest proof alcohol you can find. I used 190 proof Everclear (had to drive 30mins to Delaware, as it's not sold in Pennsylvania). Since vodka is usually 80 proof, that means about 60% is water and I believe the water will degrade the Noopept over time. I could be wrong, though. I just know Noopept is much more soluble in alcohol than water.

Here's the breakdown for my tincture:

2600mg or 2.6g Noopept into 25mL grain alcohol.

High end estimate: 104mg per 1mL for 25mL = 4-5 drops per 20mg 
Low end estimate: 100mg per 1mL for 26mL = 4-5 drops per 20mg

So 6 drops should have 20-25mg

Fairly accurate estimate:
5 drops for 20mg
6 drops for 25mg
7 drops for 30mg

----------


## Wolfie893

> I didn't like the effect piracetam had on my dreams either. Also, it tended to give me headaches and the choline one needs to take with it seemed to destroy my dream recall.



so you're taking something apparently "1000x more powerful than piracetam" instead? i don't follow that logic

----------


## dankoni

> so you're taking something apparently "1000x more powerful than piracetam" instead? i don't follow that logic



It might be more powerful in the sense that it's more potent, but they're still different substances. LSD is vastly more potent than psilocybin, but that doesn't mean they have the same effect, nor does it mean 1 hit of LSD is stronger than 7grams of mushrooms  ::-P:

----------


## Wolfie893

oh. the wiki thing was saying it was part of the racetam family, the same as piracetam. you can see why i failed my chemistry O-level :-D

what's the LD effect, are you WILDing or DILDing or what? i tried choline/galantamine a couple weeks back and it was amazing, and since then it's done *nothing* for me. dunno if i've just built up a tolerance or what, despite doing it a week apart each time. i was looking into piracetam as Yuschak said to use it to cut sensitivity etc and that's why i was getting confused at your post.

----------


## dankoni

> oh. the wiki thing was saying it was part of the racetam family, the same as piracetam. you can see why i failed my chemistry O-level :-D



Same family, but Noopept has a different effect for me. I'm sure the effect is similar, or the same, for many people. The main aspect of Noopept I like, in comparison to piracetam, is the fact that it doesn't need to be taken with choline, and I've never found a type of choline I like. I've tried AlphaGPC, choline bitartrate, and phosphatidylcholine. The only one I haven't tried is CDP Choline, but I doubt it works better than AlphaGPC, which had the best effect for me, but too expensive IMO.





> what's the LD effect, are you WILDing or DILDing or what?



I've been too busy to put a strong effort into LD'ing recently, so I can only speak to its effects on dream recall, clarity, and length. I imagine those benefits would transfer well into LD'ing attempts.





> i tried choline/galantamine a couple weeks back and it was amazing, and since then it's done *nothing* for me. dunno if i've just built up a tolerance or what, despite doing it a week apart each time.



Galantamine is one of the few substances I have not tried, but I read it's basically like a stronger version of Huperzine-A, which had a beneficial effect for me. Galantamine is just so expensive and seemed to have some negative side effects associated with it.





> i was looking into piracetam as Yuschak said to use it to cut sensitivity etc and that's why i was getting confused at your post.



I read that piracetam can break tolerance to Galantamine as well, but I have no clue if the same is true for Noopept.

----------


## Wolfie893

so as per your title, there's no real proof it helps lucidity then, as per Yuschak. dream recall is totally different.

----------


## TiredPhil

Reading this thread, I simply had to have a go.
Bought myself 5g of Noopept, and went about measuring a large 50mg dose.
An hour before bed, I downed the powder. Taste is very bitter, a bit like very cheap coffee, but 100 times worse.
The next morning was a total eye opener.
The dreams in which I found myself were long, and very clear.
No control of any kind. I was a participant, and not a controller.
No chance of lucidity. The dreams were all based on my youth, over 30 years ago.
Every dream followed a logical progression, with no breaks, or random changes.
Not sure what to make of all this, but I will have another go tonight.

----------


## dankoni

> Reading this thread, I simply had to have a go.
> Bought myself 5g of Noopept, and went about measuring a large 50mg dose.
> An hour before bed, I downed the powder. Taste is very bitter, a bit like very cheap coffee, but 100 times worse.
> The next morning was a total eye opener.
> The dreams in which I found myself were long, and very clear.
> No control of any kind. I was a participant, and not a controller.
> No chance of lucidity. The dreams were all based on my youth, over 30 years ago.
> Every dream followed a logical progression, with no breaks, or random changes.
> Not sure what to make of all this, but I will have another go tonight.



Nice. I have pretty terrible dream recall and feel like I can't work on lucidity until that improves. Glad to see someone else was helped by the Noopept. Doesn't it seem like the dreams you described will provide a better framework within which to attempt lucidity? That was my thinking, anyway.





> so as per your title, there's no real proof it helps lucidity then, as per Yuschak. dream recall is totally different.



You seem a tad hostile...

I didn't claim there was any "real proof" Noopept increases lucidity. If that was my aim, I would have posted links to scientific research and double blind studies. Sadly, there isn't a great deal of reliable research in this field, as most people don't seem to care much about their dreams. I simply posted my anecdotal evidence and thought someone else might appreciate it. I don't know who Yuschak is, but if you interpreted my thread as attempting to knock some idol off the pedestal on which you've placed him/her, I apologize for any butthurt I have caused.

----------


## TiredPhil

I have had a second attempt with the Noo' 
Same results.
Dreams characters were all people from my past
Events were also from a long time ago.
You could say this chemical improves dream recollection, but only from the past.
All recollections were of long systamatic dreams. No wandering from one event to the next.
If anyone can get lucid with the Noo' good luck, and report back here.

----------


## DREAMER242000

I have ordered some Noopept from Ebay hopefully I will
get it this week sometime.
Although I Lucid dream quite frequently they are not very vivid and I can
recall very little of them.
I am really searching for a cheap alternative to ld pills which work
well for me but are quite costly.
After I have tried them out for a while I will update anyone whose interested
with my results.

----------


## TiredPhil

If you bought the powder, the amount needed is tiny
20mg will not register on most micro scales

----------


## DREAMER242000

I have ordered it in pill form 10mg per pill. :smiley:

----------


## Wolfie893

> You seem a tad hostile...
> 
> I didn't claim there was any "real proof" Noopept increases lucidity. If that was my aim, I would have posted links to scientific research and double blind studies. Sadly, there isn't a great deal of reliable research in this field, as most people don't seem to care much about their dreams. I simply posted my anecdotal evidence and thought someone else might appreciate it. I don't know who Yuschak is, but if you interpreted my thread as attempting to knock some idol off the pedestal on which you've placed him/her, I apologize for any butthurt I have caused.



oh dear. you sound like you're a bit miffed someone isn't worshipping you and putting you on an pedestal.

your title says - quite clearly - "noopept for dream recall/lucidity". i called you out on that, as all other evidence says this family of drugs is actually counter productive to lucidity. you dance around a few answers then say you weren't talking about lucidity.
you also quite clearly post "tl;dr - If you're interested in supplements for dream recall and lucidity,". there are loads of people on this site looking for help w/ lucidity, and your trying to get them to take something that will, to all evidence from far more respected people that you, do the exact opposite.

so no, there is no idol or pedestal here, just some very highly respected author (i can't believe you've never heard of him, althought given your "experience" maybe i can) of a very respected study on lucid supplements and i suspect the only "butthurt" here is you and the fact you've made yourself look very stupid/inexperienced to everyone on the board. 

as i say, loads of people come here looking for help. half-ar$ed amateurs and glory-seekers like yourself posting inaccurate titles and suggestions helps nobody.

----------


## DREAMER242000

I have been trying Noopept  for several nights now I will not be taking it
anymore it seemed to make no noticeable difference in the vividness of
my dreams which was really what I was hoping for.
I was taking 10mg before sleep, the only benefit I got from it was it gave
me a better nights sleep.

But what made me give up with it after only a few nights testing was
it gave me a mild headache even taking such a small dose.

----------


## dankoni

> oh dear. you sound like you're a bit miffed someone isn't worshipping you and putting you on an pedestal.
> 
> your title says - quite clearly - "noopept for dream recall/lucidity". i called you out on that, as all other evidence says this family of drugs is actually counter productive to lucidity. you dance around a few answers then say you weren't talking about lucidity.
> you also quite clearly post "tl;dr - If you're interested in supplements for dream recall and lucidity,". there are loads of people on this site looking for help w/ lucidity, and your trying to get them to take something that will, to all evidence from far more respected people that you, do the exact opposite.
> 
> so no, there is no idol or pedestal here, just some very highly respected author (i can't believe you've never heard of him, althought given your "experience" maybe i can) of a very respected study on lucid supplements and i suspect the only "butthurt" here is you and the fact you've made yourself look very stupid/inexperienced to everyone on the board. 
> 
> as i say, loads of people come here looking for help. half-ar$ed amateurs and glory-seekers like yourself posting inaccurate titles and suggestions helps nobody.



You win. You're right. I apologize for "dancing around" and misleading the forum. I apologize for "trying to get people to take something that will not help them." I apologize for being "a half-ar$ed amateur and a glory-seeker." I completely made myself look "very stupid/inexperienced to everyone on the board." Finally and most of all, I apologize for not recognizing the name of a "very highly respected author."

I will leave this forum and try to find another community of people interested in lucid dreaming, as this is clearly not the place for me.

Goodbye, All.

----------


## Darkmatters

Wow - all it would have taken was a simple "oh yeah - guess I ought to remove Lucidity from the title - thanks for pointing that out".  ::?:

----------


## Wolfie893

any genuine person would have. the sad thing is i bet whatever forum this waste turns up on next, spouting the same nonsense, will suffer from his ignorant posts.

----------


## Spenner

Bit cold, no?

I'd like to bump this because I've been taking noopept for the last few months and I've been noticing a more clear picture of my dreams, and I feel the more "logical" progression they seem to take.

Additionally, with the logical progression, it feels more apparent to be able to notice things which are off in the dream, and reality checks have become easier for me. Awareness towards the transition to sleep has been increased, usually without keeping me up longer than usual; in fact, I can get the proper "awareness" down without keeping the rest of my mind stimulated, but this might have just been acquired with practice.

Nonetheless, the details in my dreams have been a lot sharper and crisper, and in my lucid dreams there have been more stability, and the visual stability of the dream seemed to be stronger than usual. It is, I will say, a bit harder to control things as wildly as I would like, as it requires almost an extra level of effort to suspend my belief of things. 

So far though, not just with dreaming, nooepept has been a valuable addition to my daily diet.  :smiley:

----------


## Noeboe

> Bit cold, no?
> 
> I'd like to bump this because I've been taking noopept for the last few months and I've been noticing a more clear picture of my dreams, and I feel the more "logical" progression they seem to take.
> 
> Additionally, with the logical progression, it feels more apparent to be able to notice things which are off in the dream, and reality checks have become easier for me. Awareness towards the transition to sleep has been increased, usually without keeping me up longer than usual; in fact, I can get the proper "awareness" down without keeping the rest of my mind stimulated, but this might have just been acquired with practice.
> 
> Nonetheless, the details in my dreams have been a lot sharper and crisper, and in my lucid dreams there have been more stability, and the visual stability of the dream seemed to be stronger than usual. It is, I will say, a bit harder to control things as wildly as I would like, as it requires almost an extra level of effort to suspend my belief of things. 
> 
> So far though, not just with dreaming, nooepept has been a valuable addition to my daily diet.



Hi dude! Thanks for your reaction. I've also added noopept to my diet thanks to this guys advice. Too bad he's gone now.. Anyways, at what times of the day do you take it? How much mg do you take? I've also heard about Aniracetam doing such things, making your dreams more hd instead of phonecamera quality. Sounds awesome and I've added that too. Thanks for contributing!

----------


## Spenner

> Hi dude! Thanks for your reaction. I've also added noopept to my diet thanks to this guys advice. Too bad he's gone now.. Anyways, at what times of the day do you take it? How much mg do you take? I've also heard about Aniracetam doing such things, making your dreams more hd instead of phonecamera quality. Sounds awesome and I've added that too. Thanks for contributing!



Hey mate-- Aniracetam is supposedly more involved with emotional stability, and I'm sure it has quite an impact on dreams that is at least of SOME interest for that fact, seeing as a lot of the components of dreams draw from emotional responses and associations. Any nootropic that I've heard of generally leads to a sharpening of dream quality, from what I've heard. It will depend when you take it, though. 

On nights when I take noopept before bed, I find it more difficult to sleep, and when I do dream, they are elaborate and sharp, and recall is very good. There is a sort of loss of touch with any sort of control with dreams that seem to just be so realistic that they lull you in-- however I feel as if there's usually a few of these types of dreams before you'll have a dream that grants your dream to be more obviously dream-bound. Because of the increased logical sort of progression dreams take, it becomes more noticeable when something IS off. Any sort of memory about something, and then noticing it change in the dream, is noticed by me, and that's what triggers lucidity mostly, other than WBTB.

I take 15mg, once in the morning, and once before dinner or after dinner depending how I'm feeling. Sometimes additionally at lunch or once before/after breakfast if I want to feel a bit more "stimulation", which on noopept is subtle, but it has a definite effect on me, and makes things easier to digest conceptually.

Also keep in mind this is anecdotal, not intending to be totally credible  :tongue2:  but that's a bit from my experience~

----------


## Spenner

I also have to mention that there's consistency with this feeling of "logical sense" in dreams, that usually changes the course of the dream. Last night I had a dream that I was on a strange riding lawn mower, unable to really control it with it's two handles, about to run into someone, and a sudden feeling of sense came to me right in the nick of time, and I understood how to properly control it (like one would a regular riding lawn mower, exact same mechanics, though I've never driven one before). The same thing has happened in multiple dreams, sudden waves of logical reasoning.

If only there was a way to channel this into reasoning for it being a DREAM scenario instead of in-dream logical flow, then it could break things up into triggering lucidity. But as it seems, it feels like it manifests in the logic of the dream, and conforms itself to it, making it more immersing into the dream scenario.

So that being said and the consistency with it, this might not be that good of a lucid aid after all. It IS a very useful dream aid, and an interesting way to analyze the logical progression of dreams. It brings to light a better sense of the architecture of the dreams, I find.

----------


## Noeboe

Yo canadian bro!!!

Check out my post here, just had the most stable crystal clear vivid dream in my life!! I wrote about all the supplements I took! 

http://www.dreamviews.com/research/1...ml#post2047553

----------


## Spenner

Interesting indeed... I'm curious to see how this plays out if you continue doing that kind of rigorous routine-- there's a LOT of nootropic action going on there, and I no doubt would sense that you have a heightened awareness of things going on, real-world and dream-world. Sound's promising, I am excited to see more to come!

Also the clarity and stability is something I DEFINITELY recognized while on noopept, and that other nootropics no doubt would add to the mix. It felt almost out of character, how strongly maintained it was. I reckon to get the most out of noopept, I'll need something to help me sedate myself faster, because with noopept alone the stimulatory effects make me HAVE to totally drop the awareness factor, otherwise any awareness just feels like too much, while I'm falling out of it. The likelihood of pointing out something wrong with the dream, though, like I've mentioned before, is greatly increased, if something were to mess up. I need to get in the habit of checking my hands/evaluating my environment more, and I'm sure those habits will put things at their peak performance  :smiley: 

All in all it's good to hear the results my friend!  :smiley:

----------


## Isochroma

I am taking Noopept at the rate of 500mg x 6 / Day = 3,000mg / Day Total.

Within a week of starting my old dreams - which were cyclical nightmares for decades - changed.

Every night I have the newest most intense dreams!

Tonight I will have more. The intensity has become so great that my life has exploded into a gyre, a maelstrom of intensity and change.

This is on top of the usual HD-Noopept effects of intense visual sharpness and colour saturation combined with glaringly-obvious hyper-3D. On top of these effects comes an intensely positive frame of mind complemented with a total body relaxation and organismic positivity.

I recommend anyone who desires nightly, constant assualts of intense dreaming to take high-dose Noopept with the final dose right at bedtime. Fish oil is also key as I have found in the past, however a minimum dose of fish oil is 16g per 150lbs. bodyweight.

In addition, Piracetam is an excellent completement to the above regime though I abstain due to the adrenal fatigue caused by it.

----------

